# Shrewd revel or gillo gs8



## waxyjaywalker (Apr 10, 2013)

I own a set of revels, 33" long rod, 14" side rods. It was a splurge purchase. The only qualm I have with it is the finish hides the carbon weave. So if aesthetics are a factor, keep that in mind. The revel's weight threads are also 5/16", and most people tend to have the 1/4" weights from older sets, so putting on more weight may require additional purchase. Either than that, i've had them for a while now, and no complaints.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

I have a friend who compared the new b-stinger micro hex to his shrewd revol and he couldn't tell the difference in balance or shot reaction. Either would be a good choice... Just a FYI.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Another note was his shrewd bars had more post shot movent than his previous wiawis bars...so they were obviously not as stiff as the wiawis.


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Shrewd!


----------



## moomooholycow (Sep 15, 2016)

I have two sets of Revels that I've moved from my primary bows to my "mess around "bows. They're too whippy for my tastes. I use Conquest Pro .450s now. Much stiffer.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

PDF spec sheet on GILLO Gold Medal website has all infos about weights of different lenght of GS8 rods

All GILLO Gold Medal stabs tip has a 1/4-20 termination, but you can add to it the GSX-UA adapter to use 5/16 tapped weights

Most succesfull archers at present using GS8 at world top level in Recurve are Tom Hall and Sarah Bettles, both in the GBR National teams that have got full Olympic quota at World Championships last month in The Netherland.


----------



## tisbatman (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks for all your replies ! I gotta say, aesthetics are a factor so I have a slight preference for the gillos... But shrewds are slightly thinner...


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Someone posted that the quality control was a issue with the gillo side rods being different lengths.


----------



## UK_Stretch (Mar 22, 2006)

Also worth bearing in mind that the Revels come with 5oz of weight and an A-bomb. So they are pretty good value relatively. I got a set on whim and have been very impressed. I don’t shoot a bunch of weight so I can’t say I have stressed them but they seem to be very common on the WC circuit with a lot of weight. They certainly feel good with light and mid weight levels.

Previously I was using Easton Contour CS and they only worked well with heavier stacks on my bow.

Stretch


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

I own the GS8 and the revels. The Gillo stabs are much stiffer, and dampen more vibration than the Shrewd, I am shooting the Shrewd for the lighter weight though and enjoying that in my set up. My GS8 has no quality control issues. Super straight, and well finished. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tisbatman (Jul 4, 2019)

Gregjlongbow said:


> I own the GS8 and the revels. The Gillo stabs are much stiffer, and dampen more vibration than the Shrewd, I am shooting the Shrewd for the lighter weight though and enjoying that in my set up. My GS8 has no quality control issues. Super straight, and well finished.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


did you use dampers on the gillo ? I noticed Tom Hall and Sarah Bettles both seem to use pretty small dampers compared to the A-bomb. What´s your weight setup on both ?


----------



## tisbatman (Jul 4, 2019)

did you feel any difference in the wind with the slightly thinner revel ?


----------



## tisbatman (Jul 4, 2019)

thanks again everybody for sharing your thoughts ! Definitely gives me something to ponder about. I guess like always it comes down to personnal preference and trying them out.
So gs8 are heavier but stiffer and dampen better, shrewds lighter and thinner...


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

When I was shooting the gs8 I used win win BW short dampers with S21 weights. 4 oz in front and 3oz in each side. I don’t like a heavy setup for outdoors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TristanZSmith (Aug 29, 2017)

Can't say I've experienced the Revels whipping around, at all. Current setup is a 30", 14" V-Bars, 2" extension, 12oz front and 10oz each rear, I've taken the forward weight up to 18oz and didn't experience any issues besides my own fatigue towards the end of training.

the bars can hold plenty of weight, and the diameter is pretty nice. The only complaint is the weights are a tad bit large, so if you stack a ton of weight anywhere you may want to switch to disc weights if it bothers you.

I can't speak on the Gillo bars, one of the 3 major brands I don't have experience with aside from handling them without shooting.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

You can’t get a .500 shaft to be that stiff no matter how hi modules the carbon. The extra few millimeters of diameter make a huge difference in dynamic spine of the stabilizers. So yes I have noticed the Shrewds bouncing around post shot. It’s a dull sensation but I can tell. I don’t even run that much weight. But I am currently shooting the Shrewds because I want to run as light a setup as I can with good shot reaction and holding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

